# Redlands, CA????



## coma (Nov 30, 2005)

I'll be in Redlands for 3 days next week (wed-Fri), and wanted to know if anyone knows of a place cigar friendly? any gorillas out there in the area?


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Coma,
Not real sure of any cigar friendly places in the area, but I could get off work on Thursday to meet up for a mini herf.. Im only 45 minutes out...
Scott


----------



## coma (Nov 30, 2005)

8:30-5:00 I'm in training but after that I am game. What is your schedule look like Thursday??? We gotta find a place we can smoke though, does anyone know????


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

Isn't there some sort of festival going on there right now?


----------



## Puro.Esq. (Feb 6, 2006)

Hey thats only 6.5 hours away. Let me know a time and place and I will swing by after work.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

I dont know if I can get off work, but I work in the next city over, and get off at 530, so I'd be game, if I can find a place to meet..
Scott


----------



## coma (Nov 30, 2005)

Poriggity said:


> I dont know if I can get off work, but I work in the next city over, and get off at 530, so I'd be game, if I can find a place to meet..
> Scott


I'm sure we can find a place to meet, to all who are interested pm me and we can work something!!!


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

PMed you brother!
Scott


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Im excited, this is my FIRST EVER board meet/herf with a fellow cigar lover.. Ive always had to smoke alone, until now!... It should be a good time.. Coma, You have another PM on a meeting place bro..
Scott


----------

